# Back from the White river w pix



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Morning All

I got back in town yesterday. Would love to tell ya that I caught a "mega" or two, but no such luck. When they don't let water flow out of that dam at Bull Shoals, it can make for tough fishing. The first day, my guide Eric Peterson and I had 6000cfs to float in, but even that didn't really turn the fish on. The next day, they didn't run any water, so we went nymphing on the Norfork river instead. That evening we did go mousing by the dam, and I caught my biggest brown of the trip- a 21" beauty. My last day to float, we went for 22+ miles. Caught a bunch of fish, browns and bows, but nothing over 17". Got caught in a huge thunder/lightning storm, scary stuff, and later rescued a lost dog from a trapper's trap (took her with us the rest of the float). Again low water = tough fishing. I'll post pix tomorrow, forgot my camera. However, my buddy and fellow Michigan teacher Matt Stockton went down with his two friends and their boat. The night I went mousin', he landed a MONSTER brown at night on a streamer! 30" long, 20" girth!! I guess when you plant 1.2 million rainbows in a river, you get beasts like this! My draw dropped seeing these pix!! Congrats to Matt!

See ya

Hully


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Sounds like you had a great time hully. 

I dont even know what to say about that brown.


----------



## beaker (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow! That thing is a turd


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Looks like it eats gees with a jaw like that


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 24, 2005)

Awome Browner!!!!!! Looks like the guy on the left is getting one heck of a close-up with that blue camera!:lol:


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

Schweet!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Very cool, thanks for the update. You did well considering the water-flow. They grow year-around there, that huge brownie might not even be _that_ old....a voracious 'bow eater, no doubt!


----------



## swampswede (Jun 6, 2010)

What a fat pig. 20 inch girth... damn


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Monster! 

Good for you!


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

OMG that is a giant....I thought the 15" brown I caught this weekend was big....

That is sick...


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

There's some pretty good ones in there, Hully. 

At least you got to experience Trout fishing there.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice fish and pictures thanks for sharing.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Looks like a fun trip, nice fish and pics, the big brown is a hog.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow.....


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Still great fish no matter how you look at it.


----------



## swampswede (Jun 6, 2010)

I cant get over the spots on that second brown. That rainbow is gorgeous as well. This just feeds my urge for warmer weather to get here. As always, great pics Hully.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm still jealous over that PIG of a Brown!!!!!! Man what a nice fish.:rant:


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

STEELHEAD JUNKIE said:


> I'm still jealous over that PIG of a Brown!!!!!! Man what a nice fish.:rant:


Trust me I wanted to throw him in the river  Just kidding. Matt puts some SERIOUS time on the river, it was a deserved fish. Hell he got a 29" next to Comins flats on the Ausable. The man can streamer fish!

Hully


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Gorgeous fish. Great fun it seems!


----------



## big_phish (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. That brown is a bruiser.:yikes:


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I really love this pic!










Looks like the launch at White Hole (from the other side)


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Shoeman said:


> I really love this pic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was the view from my cabin's deck. The other side of the river is the public launch at Wildcat Shoals. Too bad you can't tell out hard it was snowing at the time :sad: The next day, that/our boat would have been on dry land!

Hully


----------



## muro ami (Aug 19, 2012)

awesome catch..,,,


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Looks like a great trip. I need to go there someday! That brown your buddy got is insane. What a beauty!


----------



## bucktownboy (Dec 28, 2008)

Did you stay at Gastons ? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

bucktownboy said:


> Did you stay at Gastons ?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It was called Wildcat Shoals and it was located on the Wildcat Shoals section of the river. They had a private boat access too.

Hully


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

Nice fish! Looks like a great time.


----------



## wabakimi07 (Mar 13, 2009)

I think I was just in the same cabin. It's crazy how much that water fluctuates.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

wabakimi07 said:


> I think I was just in the same cabin. It's crazy how much that water fluctuates.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Did you fish with Kelly Neuman's group?

Hully


----------



## wabakimi07 (Mar 13, 2009)

No I went DIY. It was more of a scouting missing but I did have some success after dark.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wabakimi07 (Mar 13, 2009)

Definitely some pigs in there.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

A better picture, from a better camera of my buddies spotted humpback whale 










30" long, 20" girth! Estimated around 14-15lbs!


----------

